# sharkchum



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Is sharkchum still alive... haven't seen anything in a while need some more good reads!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope he's ok and just staying home!:smile:

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=23484757#post23484757


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

I heard someone say he was building a house down in sargent.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

tim b said:


> I heard someone say he was building a house down in sargent.


Yep! 1/4 mile from us


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I sent him a pm yesterday and never heard back from him.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I just sent him a text to check on him. Told him that there is an APB out checking on him. Will post up if/when I hear from him.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm still alive, for the time being.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are still kicking....had me worried when you did not respond to my text message. I hope all is well.


----------

